# Children are getting it now.



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2021)

Today's paper had a heartbreaking article about the kids being rushed to hospitals, many on ventilators, and some of them dying. These are kids who, until they got Covid, were perfectly healthy, active youngsters.  Many of them have parents who were not vaccinated, and obviously, some of the kids caught it from each other. 12 is the minimum age for vaccination.

The Delta variant seems to move in very quickly. One day a kid is perfectly fine, then they seem to have a slight cold, the next day they are worse, with a fever, no sense of smell, etc., and within a few days they are in an ICU bed. It's like a horror movie.


----------



## Chet (Aug 14, 2021)

It's getting like a nightmare from a horror movie.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 14, 2021)

I recall one poster on a few threads magnifying the healthiness of kids so masks/vaccines are unnecessary. That sentiment had no bearing in science. Delta variant has squashed it.

"A Texas judge spelled out the dire COVID-19 situation for young people in the state on Friday, saying in an interview that, “in Dallas, we have zero ICU beds left for children.”

“That means if your child’s in a car wreck, if your child has a congenital heart defect ... and needs an ICU bed, or more likely if they have COVID and need an ICU bed, we don’t have one,” said Dallas County Judge Clay Jenkins."

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/clay...ildren-coronavirus_n_61176762e4b0a2603b7e1fe3

With all this going on, some parents can't even put politics and their so-called freedom rights aside to keep their kids safe. I read of incidents where school personnel were attacked by angry parents who don't like masks policies.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...rents-attack-teacher-mask-covid-b1902326.html


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 14, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I recall one poster on a few threads magnifying the healthiness of kids so masks/vaccines are unnecessary. That sentiment had no bearing in science. Delta variant has squashed it.


Actually, this is what the CDC and WHO were saying up until a few months ago.


----------



## Jules (Aug 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Actually, this is what the CDC and WHO were saying up until a few months ago.


That was then, Delta is now and it’s insidious.  

In BC a young baby is in ICU after her mother took her to an outside wedding.  Mother was vaccinated but you know many people want to hold new babies.  I haven’t heard an update on it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> That was then, Delta is now and it’s insidious.


Yes, I know. I was referring only to - "That sentiment had no bearing in science." - It DID have till a couple months ago.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 14, 2021)

We have 4 Great Grandkids who will all be starting school in a couple of weeks.  Luckily they are all going to smaller rural schools, where the districts and parents are taking this virus seriously, but we are still keeping our fingers crossed that there isn't a uptick in this virus among the little ones.  Only 1 of them is old enough to have been vaccinated.


----------

